# Free disk space on NTFS partition



## balanga (Mar 12, 2016)

Is it possible, using `df` to find out how much free disk space there is on an NTFS partition?


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes. I use sysutils/fusefs-ntfs, and my mounted NTFS partition is shown as /dev/fuse.


----------

